# My reflectors



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is how i made reflectors from 100 mm pvc pipes. I also did some luxmeter testing of reflecting material and best results i got with plain kitchen alufoil. Luxmeter was about 55 cm from lights, in the middle of reflector, in dark room. I mesured after 5 minutes from turning lights on. This is what i got:

no material (just gray pipe) 850 lux
white paper 1650 lux
white paint 1720 lux
mylar 1850 lux
alu foil (bright side) 1930 lux
alu foil (dark side) 2000 lux


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice DIY job and great info. I have been thinking of doing something like this for a while but don't have the luxmeter. I really like the way it looks in your hood.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

freshyleif said:


> Nice DIY job and great info. I have been thinking of doing something like this for a while but don't have the luxmeter. I really like the way it looks in your hood.


Thanks, i forgot to mention how i put foil on reflector. I used double sided duct tape (3 strips of 5 cm-2 inch wide tape) and i tape it along reflector. Then i just carefully rolled the alufoil vertically over the tape, foil would just stick to tape. I think it took 3 rolling for that lenght. After that i cut the edges of foil on reflector and taped the edges along reflector with seetrough one sided duct tape. After that i just knifed air pockets and smoothered all of surface


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

> alu foil (bright side) 1930 lux
> alu foil (dark side) 2000 lux


I thought the bright side would reflect more light. So shinier doesn't always mean better...


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nymsley said:


> I thought the bright side would reflect more light. So shinier doesn't always mean better...


It is possible thats metering error because luxmeters are really sensitive devices and my testing was not laboratory grade. Maybe whats happend happend that foil in bright side test wasnt stretched good enough or similar... But,anyway, kitchen alufoil is definitely the best low cost reflector, it beaten even mylar. I was suprised really.
These luxmeters cost 20$, im supprised no one from aquarist world didnt make test of reflecting materials


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Very very nice solution. Just a thought...

Rather than using the wood ends, you could glue PVC caps on the pipe before splitting it.

I have a project on the drawing board where I'll use this solution. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

gwclark said:


> Very very nice solution. Just a thought...
> 
> Rather than using the wood ends, you could glue PVC caps on the pipe before splitting it.
> 
> I have a project on the drawing board where I'll use this solution. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Youre welcome. Most of my projects are just a compilation of things i see on the internet from DIYers like me so im just returning something which i have been given.
Yes , PVC end caps are better solution. Thinner, ligher and material is more appropriate for wet/humid conditions (although wooden caps would not be a problem in that sense). Its just that i used free materials i had at home so i did not had to buy endcaps and glue.
One good feature with this reflectors is they can be rotated, so you can have more light in the front/middle/back of the aquarium


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 25, 2009)

How did you cut your pipes? I tried using hacksaw, but it never comes out straight like yours; it's always lop-sided.

Thanks


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

heydude819 said:


> How did you cut your pipes? I tried using hacksaw, but it never comes out straight like yours; it's always lop-sided.
> 
> Thanks


ill have to google it for english name of the power tool...just a min...

EDIT. Aha, its called angle grinder. Small, with cutting disc. Sabre saw i think could be also be used but grinder is better


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

heydude819 said:


> How did you cut your pipes? I tried using hacksaw, but it never comes out straight like yours; it's always lop-sided.
> 
> Thanks


If you can get access to a small bandsaw, it will make splitting the pipes very very easy.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

heydude819 said:


> Got it. Thanks guys!


And after cutting pipe, use fine rasp to smoother rough edges


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice! I need to do this with mine, as I have no reflectors, and am using el cheapo fixtures from Lowe's. 

I do have some questions though. I have T8 bulbs. Will the heat from those melt the plastic tubes, or heat it up enough so that it smells like burning plastic? Also, did you use the thin foil, or the thicker, heavy duty foil?

Thanks for sharing!
Cat


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

CatG said:


> Very nice! I need to do this with mine, as I have no reflectors, and am using el cheapo fixtures from Lowe's.
> 
> I do have some questions though. I have T8 bulbs. Will the heat from those melt the plastic tubes, or heat it up enough so that it smells like burning plastic? Also, did you use the thin foil, or the thicker, heavy duty foil?


Best way to determine possible scenario is to see what are the pipes made of and then check properties of that material and check manufactures pages for data. For example, pipes i made reflectors of are PP or polypropylen pipes used for household waste water made by Croatian manufacturer and system functions aka dont leak till 90C (194F) and melting point is about 185C (365F). I cant imagine temperatures reaching that leveles under hood and havent noticed any funny smell either. Worst can happen is little warping of pipes due to heat (they are streching), but not to noticable levels.

I used thin foil, plain kichen one for sandwiches. I searched for thicker one but couldn found it


----------



## BillD (Jun 10, 2005)

An alternative to PVC pipe is white vinyl eavestrough. End caps are available for them and you only have to crosscut them. They are also inexpensive at around $1 foot or less. They are very neat and already white inside.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

you should test how well Mylar works for this. ive been wanting to get some Mylar but not sure if its worth it.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

WeedCali said:


> you should test how well Mylar works for this. ive been wanting to get some Mylar but not sure if its worth it.


At first post you can see my results of testing and mylar is very good, up there with alu foil. But, i would not count on durability over longer period


----------

